# Jason Petty



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

The guy does Hank Williams like nobody but Hank himself ... saw him recently in Corpus at the Del Mar auditorium ... all I can say is the man is talented ... long time since I've been so well entertained. He usually does his show in Nashville at the Ryman auditorium (20+ years now, so he's really got it nailed) but does tours from time to time ... if you get a chance it would be well worth your while ... he not only sings but does HW history as he entertains and you learn influences and other musicians ... Petty plays guitar and he has bass back up and a fiddle player who is pretty darned good in his own right ... just thought I'd pass this along as an FYI ...

.


----------

